# Chose my pup tonight! Excited and a tad nervous!



## ncjj678 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi all
After months of coming on this forum and searching the net we knew we'd eventually get a cockapoo! Yesterday we went on the Essex meet and today we've chosen our pup. All very exciting! He is a 4 week old apricot! Now we need a name. I like Beau but is that too similar to no when training the pup? I also like Bailey. Would love to hear your ideas though please so all suggestions welcome


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Congrats! You must be so excited. I can't wait to see pictures. We don't use No too much. We actually tend to just say his name very stern when we want him to stop doing something. That said I like Bailey better, but you will know for sure when you get him in your arms.


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

it is so exciting... and choosing a name too. My Millie is nearly 8months old now and she is the most amazing dog ever, ever so loving and very clever. The best decision was to get a cockapoo and I am already wanting a second. Hope the next 4 weeks go quickly. x


----------



## Lovecockapoo2 (Nov 2, 2012)

Congrats!! So exciting! I love the names Sophie or Charlie. If we get another I may go with these. I use to watch a little girl named Bailey. Such a pretty name too.


----------



## Sarah78 (Nov 24, 2012)

Very exciting. How about Jake, Ollie or Milo. Our breeder kept one of her pups & named him Beau - I'm sure he would know the difference as you will say 'no' in a different tone of voice & cockapoos are very clever. Good luck


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

How lovely for you - the next few weeks will fly past.
Looking forward to seeing some pics and hearing all about your pup.
Doodle, would be a fun name... but not nearly so dignified as Beau!


----------



## ncjj678 (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks all. Some good names there. Keep them coming. My husband thinks Bailey is more of a girl's name but I think it can be either. We haven't told our children yet and are taking to the breeder tomorrow to meet him. I'm sure they'll have lots of ideas too.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I love the name Bailey! I know a few dogs with that name and they are all boys.


----------



## Auntie Joan (Feb 11, 2013)

yes i love Bailey - and never come across any girls with that name! not girly at all!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 28, 2013)

You must be so excited, I know I was before Christmas when we got Dolly. I was going to call my other dog Bailey but decided on Bentley. I like Teddy and Marley too. Looking forward to seeing pics of him


----------



## ncjj678 (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Too sweet! Lucky you!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 28, 2013)

Aww he's lovely and the same colour as my Dolly


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ooh this is the most fun time!! puppy shopping and planning for them to come home is so exciting, bet you can't wait. I love the name Fraggle, I think of the shaggy dog in Fraggle Rock (many years ago) - can't remember the dogs actual name in it but always thought Fraggle sounded better, a friend who knows my boy said if she got a Cockapoo she would have to call it Loopy!!(can't think why!), also love Bertie, Alfie, Barney and Enzo.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

ncjj678 said:


> View attachment 4764


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Lovely, bet your so excited, my Cockapoo is called Beau she's female though but a lovely name for either *** and we never have any problems her mistaking a NO with her name x


----------



## ncjj678 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Pup has a name  we've decided on Beau*

We took our children to meet our new puppy tonight. They are beyond excited. We've decided to
call him Beau. He is so gorgeous and we can't wait to bring him home.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

he is beautiful. love the name. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Congratulations. Exciting times. Muppet.....cos they are.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

so sweet!!! I love puppies!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Beau sounds perfect for your lovely apricot boy .. look forward to him joining the poos in the coat colour catalogue. 

Dont worry about the pre-puppy nerves, we all get them, and you only have to shout if you need any tips or help. You will be a great cockapoo mummy xxx


----------

